# Raising the bar for RMS clerk and supply



## Sleepless in Ontario (27 Sep 2011)

I began my journey over two years ago when I decided that I wanted to follow my husband into the air force. For seven years I had been a stay at home mother. I volunteered in my comunity and dealt with the impact my husbands posting had on our lives and the enormous adjustment it took for myself and my kids. My three choices were ATIS, RMS clerk and supply. It was difficult deciding but I was happy with my choices. In July I was called into the recruiting office to interview for ATIS. I was ecstatic. I did my medical in the morning and passed. My interview was in the afternoon. I entered the office extremely nervous. The recruiter was a very friendly, very genuine kind of man. He asked me the first question which I promptly proceded to answer but as I was talking he put his finger up and asked me to wait a second while he checked something. Sure enough ATIS was closed! He apologized for the inconvenience and said to wait until October when RMS opened up. Well here we are again. It's October and I had my interview for RMS. I turned into a total spaz! He said I did "above average" but that they had raised the bar for both RMS and supply this time around. That because I didn't have a job and my highschool grades weren't the best that I just didn't score high enough to be considered for either RMS or supply tech. I was one point off on the aptitude test for officer. He said that I would have had to get a %100 on the interview to even be considered for RMS or supply and that had never happened in his career. I was heart broken! He did say that I should apply for AVN or wait for ATIS to open in April. I'm afraid that I gave him the impression that I just wanted in the CF. Not that I wanted to be an RMS clerk. Is there anything I can do? Is there any way I could interview again for the same trade? If anybody has any thoughts on how I can fix this I would be ever so thankful!


----------



## BlueJingo (27 Sep 2011)

Hi Sleepless in Ontario,

I used to work in recruiting and yes sometimes they do "raise the bar" when they have very little positions to fill they want to ensure they get the best person for the job.

Don't give up hope, if you want to make yourself more competitive try to improve your education, either by going back and taking a night or correspondence course to up your marks in english or math... or perhaps an idea that you could consider is to join a reserve unit in the area where your husband is posted to... with that you would be able to gain experience and perhaps make the big leap to the Reg Force when he get's posted again. 

Also, keep in mind that the "intake" numbers change frequently and most often in March/April of every year so check often with the recruiting centre as the numbers could change in your favour.

-Jingo


----------



## Scott (27 Sep 2011)

Of course do not give up hope. But also temper that with a good old dose of reality - perhaps because of some earlier choices/results you made in life you might have to a) upgrade in order to meet minimum criteria, or, b) accept that not everyone, no matter their level of desire, gets a job in the CF.


----------

